# RecipeDB - Ugly Ale



## roverfj1200 (24/5/12)

Ugly Ale  Ale - American Pale Ale  Kit & Kilo                      Brewer's Notes Kit is Coopers Pale Ale and I used LME morgans extra pale. 10 grams POR and !0 grams Tettenanger added after fermention was finished then chilled to 2 deg for a week. This brew tastes like what POR smells like...Bitterness is around 30 ibuThis turned out with a very earthy flavour. And will not suit all palates.    Malt & Fermentables    % KG Fermentable      1.7 kg Coopers LME - Light    1 kg Coopers LME - Light    0.5 kg Dextrose       Hops    Time Grams Variety Form AA      10 g Pride of Ringwood (Pellet, 9.0AA%, 0mins)    10 g Tettnang (Pellet, 4.5AA%, 0mins)       Yeast     11 g DCL Yeast US-05 - American Ale         23L Batch Size    Brew Details   Original Gravity 1.046 (calc)   Final Gravity 1.011 (calc)   Bitterness 0 IBU   Efficiency 75%   Alcohol 4.55%   Colour 7 EBC   Batch Size 23L     Fermentation   Primary 14 days   Secondary 7 days   Conditioning 2 days


----------

